# how to develop new music trend



## sangeethakala (Sep 10, 2009)

in annals of hystory it is clear that by joining with social movement only arts or the music developed. to day there are many movements like anti war peace movement, workers movements against economic crisis, movement for food, shelter and education in third world countries etc. what do you feel? place freely. criticise critically. let thousand ideas struggle and hundreds of frowers bloom.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

sangeethakala said:


> in annals of hystory it is clear that by joining with social movement only arts or the music developed. to day there are many movements like anti war peace movement, workers movements against economic crisis, movement for food, shelter and education in third world countries etc. what do you feel? place freely. criticise critically. let thousand ideas struggle and hundreds of frowers bloom.


Like I have always said...you must stop to smell the frowers. It is THEN the new musical trends break through the soil and reach towards the sun. Just like...a frower.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> It is THEN the new musical trends break through the soil and reach towards the sun. Just like...a frower.


Music evolves in the same way as language? It's a process of random mutation, which can only be recognised after the fact, like a typological error? Is that what we're talking about here?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Music evolves in the same way as language? It's a process of random mutation, which can only be recognised after the fact, like a typological error? Is that what we're talking about here?


I'll be completely honest: I have no idea what we are talking about here. Frowers, I guess. Lots of pretty, freshing picked (or should we say killed) frowers.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*The Past*

It is always easier to look at what happened in the past and maybe using this to predict the future.

The Romantic Period was a break from the Classical Period. Or better said, actually was a response to Literature and the Sister Arts of the late 18th century. Times were changing and one could say the classical music jumped on the bandwagon with the other Arts that were changing.

Look at Opera, there is a type called Verismo. This is rather complicated and Opera was written that was more realistic "truth". Again, this was influenced by French Naturalism.

So how do you develope a new trend? Change the Sister Arts first? Maybe. Or, lives will just have to take its course along with the natural events that occur and we will some how respond to it sometimes making a new trend without intentionally meaning to change or introduce change.

Much to think about here. Just enjoy the flowers and see what happens.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I think a lot of new movements in music have risen within the last 5 decades.

They all seem to be popular music.. funny how quickly it evolves (maybe something to do with simplicity of writing and lack of fundamental differences)

But yes.. Frowers


----------

